# Current HVGC resale info



## llwilson (Aug 29, 2015)

I am looking to buy a resale HGVC.  Does anyone have more current info (since the latest is 2009 below) regarding the ability to trade within the system with the points assigned to the week?  Is there still no difference between buying from the developer and buying resale?  Any other info would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 29, 2015)

If you buy a resale week at a true HGVC resort then there is no difference owning a resale week vs developer bought week (except for elite status).

 IMHO  if you want to buy a HGVC week I'd buy a 2 bd platinum week (generally worth 7000 pts) in Vegas or orlando. Both the cost to purchase and MFs are really good at these resorts.


----------



## llwilson (Aug 29, 2015)

*Any benefit to owning at resort you want to use most?*

Thanks Bill . . . we actually want to use the week (quick getaways close to home) and only interested in trading in a few years when the grandkids are older.  Would you still recommend getting a Vegas week and trading?  I'm still a little confused about week vs. points.  We would be able to schedule at the resort sloe to home that we like, or use the points and trade elsewhere?  I'm guessing there are no more full weeks . . you can split up?  Thanks again!


----------



## weems637 (Aug 29, 2015)

If you have a favorite destination, think about buying there to give yourself a 12 month reservation window rather than the nine month window, if you plan on numerous repeat visits the next few years.


----------



## Xpat (Aug 29, 2015)

llwilson said:


> Thanks Bill . . . we actually want to use the week (quick getaways close to home) and only interested in trading in a few years when the grandkids are older.  Would you still recommend getting a Vegas week and trading?  I'm still a little confused about week vs. points.  We would be able to schedule at the resort sloe to home that we like, or use the points and trade elsewhere?  I'm guessing there are no more full weeks . . you can split up?  Thanks again!



if by quick getaways you mean travelling several times a year for 2-3 night stays, then I believe it makes no difference what resort you own at. The 12-month priority only works for full week reservations at your own resort. So I think the original advice is still true, you may just as well buy at a resort that's cheap to buy and has low maintenance fees, such as the Las Vegas Strip.


----------



## presley (Aug 29, 2015)

llwilson said:


> . . . we actually want to use the week (quick getaways close to home)



If you want to use the full week, buying at your desired resort is a good idea because you will be able to reserve your week up to a year ahead of time.

If you want to break up the week into shorter stays, you'll be using the 9 month booking window. In that case, home resort won't matter. 

Home week bookings are only for exactly what you own. If you buy a Platinum one bedroom, you'd need to book a Platinum one bedroom with a Saturday to saturday stay.


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi

As the others wrote, if you want to use what you bought (7nt) and you resort is in high demand that week, then you should buy at that resort. 

If you only intend to go 2-6nt at a time then it does not matter where you buy. If so if would recommend Vegas. Vegas has the lowest mf. 

You can use your point wherever you want within the hgvc system. 

The only difference between buying direct vs resale is that all purchases bought resale does not count towards being elite. You have to spend the big $$$ to be elite. 

Regards


----------



## llwilson (Aug 29, 2015)

*Do you get points with a HGVC resale purchase?*

Thanks everyone for chiming in!  Interesting, as I had a licensed timeshare real estate agent tell me today that "if you purchase property on the secondary market, you cannot get points".  Is this bad info?


----------



## Kendall in Texas (Aug 29, 2015)

They were possibly referring to "bonus points" sometimes offered by HGVC direct. These are one time points that must be used within the first year.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 29, 2015)

Points are points. Resale buyers get the same points per unit that full-freight buyer's get. HGVC will sweeten the pot for retail buyers a bit with bonus points or HHonors points, but they don't begin to compensate for the extra expense.

Also, resale points won't count toward elite status which starts at 14K. However, even those here who enjoy the red-carpet treatment of elite status will tell you that the extra perks don't cover the extra cost, either.

Unless the season/location you want is in high demand, it matters not where you buy as the "club" booking window that starts 9 months out is sufficient. OTOH, if it is a week in high demand, the 12-9 month "home week" window gives you a leg up on the unwashed masses.
.


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 30, 2015)

Kendall in Texas said:


> They were possibly referring to "bonus points" sometimes offered by HGVC direct. These are one time points that must be used within the first year.



Normally bonus points has to be used within 2years. 

Regards


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 30, 2015)

For Club reservations, the minimum stay is 3 nights... so can't really do 2 night getaways with your club points.  

What resorts / areas are most attractive to you?  some are harder to book then others... I believe Oahu and the Florida gulf coast resorts are most difficult.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 30, 2015)

llwilson said:


> Thanks everyone for chiming in!  Interesting, as I had a licensed timeshare real estate agent tell me today that "if you purchase property on the secondary market, you cannot get points".  Is this bad info?


There are some TS systems where  "if you purchase property on the secondary market, you cannot get points" is true.  BUT it is not true if you buy a true HGVC resale ( and also not true with most affiliated HGVC resorts) 

TUG posters are often resale buyers who can verify that resale buyers of HGVC resort weeks do get HGVC pts.


----------



## tompalm (Aug 30, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> For Club reservations, the minimum stay is 3 nights... so can't really do 2 night getaways with your club points.
> 
> What resorts / areas are most attractive to you?  some are harder to book then others... I believe Oahu and the Florida gulf coast resorts are most difficult.



Years ago, around 2009, I did an open season reservation for two night. I book an HGVC in Waikiki for the weekend and paid cash for it about two weeks in advance. But, I don't know if they still allow that and 2009 was the peak of the last recession and there were a lot of empty rooms not being used. Maybe it was a short term fix to rent rooms.


----------



## chrono88 (Aug 30, 2015)

Open season minimum is 2 nights.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 30, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> For Club reservations, the minimum stay is 3 nights... so can't really do 2 night getaways with your club points.



Points are points unless NYC is your regular destination where owning matters.  Unlike the rest of the HGVC system West 57th owners receive:

* Home resort privilege to book between 9 months and 45 days.  Non-W57th owners can only book 45 days prior to arrival which may be too close to make economical flight plans and coordinate family schedules.  

* Ability to book only one night.  (This may be available to non-NYC owners -  not sure.)

* Owners' lounge with free breakfast and evening appetizers/bar.   This lounge is not available to non-NYC owners who stay there (and NYC meals are expensive unless you like hot dog carts!) 

* Private reservation line to book, cancel and re-book reservations in the HGVC system without fees.  We booked two hard-to-get hawaii units during a peak holiday using this service.  Doing this online would have costs thousands in fees and lots of time. Info about availability is sometimes not displayed in the Revolution and Classic systems.


----------



## llwilson (Aug 30, 2015)

Such great info everyone!   I will be looking for a "true" HGVC, probably in Las Vegas, and trade into my desired resort, as I have good flexibility and can drive to the resort.  Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## Caperguy (Sep 3, 2015)

if you buy resale, do you still get the option of converting unused points to HHonors points?

Based on the above replies, it seems the way to go would be resale if you can find the right match of points/location for your needs.


----------



## JSparling (Sep 3, 2015)

Caperguy said:


> if you buy resale, do you still get the option of converting unused points to HHonors points?
> 
> Based on the above replies, it seems the way to go would be resale if you can find the right match of points/location for your needs.



When people say "the ONLY" difference in buying HGVC resale vs. buying direct from HGVC is the fact that your points don't count towards Elite status that statement is true and complete. There are no other "except for" disclaimers like the circumstance you're asking about. 

Buying HGVC direct from them or via resale gives the owner identical rights/ability/usage. The one and only difference is Elite status.


----------



## Caperguy (Sep 3, 2015)

Cool....unbelievable the amount of difference in the resale market figures I've seen compared to the $17k for 4800 points we were offered to buy direct.


----------



## presley (Sep 3, 2015)

Caperguy said:


> if you buy resale, do you still get the option of converting unused points to HHonors points?
> 
> Based on the above replies, it seems the way to go would be resale if you can find the right match of points/location for your needs.



I just want to clarify that you can convert them the year before the points are awarded. For example, I have 3400 2015 points that I cannot convert because it is already 2015. I have 10K 2016 points that I can convert if I pay to convert them before the end of this year. They won't become available until 2016. It is like that for both resale and developer purchases. The one exception is if you have over 24K? annual developer points - they will let you convert whenever you want to. 

You can at any point use current HGVC points towards a hotel room by calling in. Instead of getting 25:1, you get 20:1. It's a terrible trade, but better than letting points expire.


----------



## Xpat (Sep 3, 2015)

presley said:


> You can at any point use current HGVC points towards a hotel room by calling in. Instead of getting 25:1, you get 20:1. It's a terrible trade, but better than letting points expire.



does the $99 HHonors conversion also apply in that case?


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 3, 2015)

jpl88 said:


> does the $99 HHonors conversion also apply in that case?



http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/content/2Fees-ENG-Rev010715.pdf

See current schedule of fees above.


----------



## Caperguy (Sep 4, 2015)

presley said:


> I just want to clarify that you can convert them the year before the points are awarded. For example, I have 3400 2015 points that I cannot convert because it is already 2015. I have 10K 2016 points that I can convert if I pay to convert them before the end of this year. They won't become available until 2016. It is like that for both resale and developer purchases. The one exception is if you have over 24K? annual developer points - they will let you convert whenever you want to.
> 
> You can at any point use current HGVC points towards a hotel room by calling in. Instead of getting 25:1, you get 20:1. It's a terrible trade, but better than letting points expire.



Wow, so you have to think a year ahead whether you're going to use them, and convert at that point (for the best value, I guess). 

What if you have 2016 points and it is now January 2016, and you want to defer them until 2017 (to group with 2018 points carried back)....can you initiate the carryforward in the year they are earned?


----------



## presley (Sep 4, 2015)

Caperguy said:


> What if you have 2016 points and it is now January 2016, and you want to defer them until 2017 (to group with 2018 points carried back)....can you initiate the carryforward in the year they are earned?



You can bank HGVC points to the following year. In 2016, you'd pay to bank them to 2017 to use in HGVC or RCI. You cannot convert them to hotel points.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 4, 2015)

presley said:


> You can at any point use current HGVC points towards a hotel room by calling in. Instead of getting 25:1, you get 20:1. It's a terrible trade, but better than letting points expire.



NYC W57th is 50:1 HHonors conversion rate. Same rules.

Partial conversion in same year might be 25:1 but not sure.  Comes in handy when you need points in a pinch as we needed only 500 HGVC points to backfill an Hhonors points reservation.


----------



## JSparling (Sep 4, 2015)

Caperguy said:


> can you initiate the carryforward in the year they are earned?



You HAVE TO initiate the "rescue" (what you're calling "carry forward") in the year they are earned. You can't do it early or in the following year. For example, if you want to push 2016 points to 2017 you have to do it while the calendar says 2016. Once you get to 2017 you've lost your right to rescue 2016 points.


----------



## holdaer (Sep 4, 2015)

JSparling said:


> You HAVE TO initiate the "rescue" (what you're calling "carry forward") in the year they are earned. You can't do it early or in the following year. For example, if you want to push 2016 points to 2017 you have to do it while the calendar says 2016. Once you get to 2017 you've lost your right to rescue 2016 points.




Well, not exactly.

If you want to push 2016 points into 2017, you can do it in 2015.  That is called a 'deposit'.  If you wait until the calendar becomes 2016 and you then choose to push 2016 points into 2017, then that is called a 'rescue'.

If Caperguy knows that 2016 points are not needed until 2017, then a strategic option would be to 'deposit' the 2016 points into 2017 while the calendar is still 2015.  That way the 'rescue' option is still in play in calendar year 2017.


----------



## llwilson (Sep 8, 2015)

*Points for Sale*

I see on a popular timeshare resale website that they have HGVC points for sale.  I'm a little confused.  Are these points to add to your current property purchase . . . or can you just buy points alone and use at any HGVC property?  

I assume you must buy at a specific property first, (so they can charge you MF's), but just wondering about the "points only" resales.  Thanks!


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 8, 2015)

llwilson said:


> I see on a popular timeshare resale website that they have HGVC points for sale.  I'm a little confused.  Are these points to add to your current property purchase . . . or can you just buy points alone and use at any HGVC property?
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you must buy at a specific property first, (so they can charge you MF's), but just wondering about the "points only" resales.  Thanks!




All HGVC points have underlying deeds, no such thing as points only resale.  If you buy from developer they will add bonus points but they are one time use and expire after a set date.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 8, 2015)

llwilson said:


> ...[C]an you just buy points alone and use at any HGVC property?



In a word: No... No unit = No points. The points reflect what it would take to book the unit that you own. 

Banking Points:
If you know that you won't be using some or all of next year's points (like you'll be spending your time at the ISS (In'l Space Station)... You'll may "deposit" (push) those points into the year-after b4 the clock strikes midnight on 12/31 /this year/. Do not wait until the last minute. Benefit: Deposited points retain all characteristics of annual HGVC points.

But if you don't know, or you took too many ambien and forgot, you can wait until after next-year starts and "rescue" them. The only downside is that rescued points are limited to booking HGVC + RCI (which is prolly what you'd use 'em for anyway).

_It's common wisdom that it's better to be a borrower than a banker becuz borrowing is Free(!), the system only borrows as much as you actually need automatically, and waits until you confirm the booking to do it._

Converting HGVC to HHonors:
(1) If you have enuff points for a 3N-weekend in a HGVC studio, converting them to HHonors only gets you 1N in a Hampton Inn, in the boonies; (2) you have to do it with next-year's points; and (3) they don't post to your HHonors account until the 1st week of January. _Not a smart move, IMHO._
.


----------

